

Unlike Other Tech Giants, Amazon Doubles Down on Coal - mmphosis
http://cleantechnica.com/2014/11/11/unlike-tech-giants-amazon-doubles-coal/

======
api
Title is sensationalist. Amazon is just going where there is cheap power, and
Ohio has cheap power for many reasons. Coal is one, but another is plenty of
spare capacity since the economy in the northern and rural parts of the state
has been on the skids for decades.

